# So glad I bought an IWB holster!



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

When I bought my gun, I also bought a $90 Galco holster, which is really a nice piece, but I wasnt too crazy about where gun sat. It was too high and when I wore a lightweight shirt, the gun outline was very visible.

So anyway, today after work, I went to the gun shop and dropped a whopping $12.71 on an Uncle Mike's Sidekick. It was byfar the best investment for my gun so far. I love where the gun rides and with just a t-shirt, the outline is almost undetectable. Im so happy I bought it. :mrgreen: 

P.S. If anyone needs a LH Galco holster PM me.:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> P.S. If anyone needs a LH Galco holster PM me.:mrgreen:


You may want to mention what the holster fits. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You think the UMs is the cats pjs. Try a Versa-Max II, or the like.......

..you'll be amazed!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

or an Alessi :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Whatca wear'n? A picture would help.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

...or a Brommeland


----------

